
Reddit, Del.icio.us, Slashdot, and Digg in cartoons (Social Media Websites Illustrated) - python_kiss
http://www.drivl.com/posts/view/731
======
python_kiss
lol@"20 ways to make your cellphone look like Steve Jobs".

Digg users are indeed obsessed with lists. I once posted an article to Digg
titled "9 Inventions Edison Did Not Make" along with "Anatomy of a successful
social network". Both reached the frontpage; but the former received 500 more
Diggs than the latter, eventhough I must've spent 20x more time writing
"Anatomy of a successful social network".

Digg users have severe ADD; they like to consume information fast, and then
get out of the site. Lists let them do just that.

